# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklier

## Gast: GAST

Dag allemaal,

Ik had een vraagje?
Weet iemand misschien als je een trage werking van de schildklier hebt dat je dan ook vaker ziek word?
Ik heb naemijk een traag werkende schildklier en ik merk dat ik erg vatbaar ben voor de griep of een verkoudheidje of wat er ook momenteel heerst.

Groetjes,

Schildkliertje

----------


## Gast: Francesco

Dat kan inderdaad. Thyroxine is het hormoon uit de schildklier. Als je dat te weinig hebt heeft dit invloed op alle hormonale functies. Bij een te lage functie zullen andere functies ook langzamer werken, onder andere je afweerstoffen tegen ziektes. Door een pilletje per dag (door de huisarts voorgeschreven op grond van bloedonderzoek) zul je beter kunnen functioneren, je lich. temperartuur wordt iets hoger en je wordt mogelijk iets minder dik.

----------


## Daantje

toen ik klein was was er al geconstateerd dat ik een traag werkende schildklier had. toen werdt er tegen mij gezegd dat ik eerst in de pubertijd moest komen voordat ze verder gingen kijken.

ik ben nu 17 en heb last van aften (nu al 8 weken lang) ik ben zwaar(mollig) en heb altijd verschrikkelijk last gehad van voetschimmel infecties en al dat soort dingen.

nu heb ik 2 weken geleden bloedonderzoek laten doen vanwege die aften in de mond. gelukkig is er niets ernstigs uitgekomen, alleen dat mijn schilklier langzaam werkt.

nu is de vraag, moet ik nu gewoon weer naar de huisarts gaan en vertellen wat de doktoren zeiden toen ik klein was, of moet ik nu 8 weken wachten en weer laten bloedprikken....

en die aften zijn zwaar irritant&#33;

----------


## arike

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Arike en woon sinds 7 jaar in Azië. Eerst in Malaysia en nu in de Filippijnen. Sinds mei vorig jaar heb ik last van een te langzaamwerkende schildklier. Neem sindsdien dagelijks een thyrax tabletje van 150 mg. Vind zelf niet veel verbetering. Ben nog altijd 10kg te zwaar en ben - iets minder - nog altijd zeer vermoeid. Is Thyrocin een betere medicatie? En in welke vorm is die verkrijgbaar?

Dank jullie voor jullie hulp :Confused:

----------


## corsagroen

thyrax en thyrocin is hetzelfde alleen ander merknaam

----------


## zirus

In de basis, heb ik ondervonden, is graves een auto-immuunziekte die met een gezondheidsdieet sterk verbeteren kan. Een kennis van mij heeft heel veel baat gehad bij het makersdiet.nl. Als bijverschijnsel kun je daar ook flink van afvallen op een gezonde manier. Hoewel ik geen Graves heb gehad is mijn gezondheid en vitaliteit ook sterk verbeterd hiermee. Voetschimmel en mondzweertjes lijken een uiting van een traag werkend immuunsysteem vooral veroorzaakt door te veel suiker. Ik heb dat vervangen door stevia en rauwe honing. Dat werkt goed bij mij.
De medicatie door de artsen moet je natuurlijk gewoon blijven houden tot het afgebouwd kan worden.
Groetjes.

----------


## luna400

ik heb een trage schildklier en gebruik daar tyrax voor ,mijn bloed is pas geprikt en was goed ,maar ik voel me zo moe ik slaap gemiddeld 15uur op een dag ,nu had ik stukje gelezen over bijnier uitputting ,kan dat er misschien mee samenhangen .

----------

